
Why Work? - helixly
https://medium.com/nature-of-work/why-work-b11597992b73#.l6if0yy9u
======
ycmbntrthrwaway
I wonder if author read
[http://www.primitivism.com/abolition.htm](http://www.primitivism.com/abolition.htm).

------
helixly
I have not, thank you. I however think work is a ontological dimension of
biology.

